
Wealth Inequality in America: A Race Between the Stock and Housing Markets - chmaynard
https://promarket.org/wealth-inequality-in-america-race-between-the-stock-and-the-housing-market/
======
NTDF9
Lol. Such posts have been coming up a lot lately. I'm not sure if there's a
dissonance in what people understand vs what they vote for.

US has been making the rich richer. If people want some kind of
redistribution, vote for higher taxes for 1% wealth (not the same as income)
and higher capital gains taxes while reducing taxes on labor.

~~~
imtringued
It's also strange that the central bank decided to inject the money into the
stockmarket in which only top 10% participate. The goal was to reduce the
yield of the stocks to encourage investment in smaller companies but it
backfired because owners of stock care more about the resulting appreciation
than in the loss of dividends as a percentage of share price. Basically
capital gains taxes are too low and dividend taxes are too high.

